# Sticky  [How To] Boot XOOM into Recovery, Fastboot, or RSD Mode



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Boot XOOM into Recovery, Fastboot, or RSD mode

So you need to get into Recovery to backup your XOOM (you do nandroid don't you?). Or perhaps you were working on creating new levels of awesome and something happend and you find yourself staring at the Motorola Dual Core boot screen with your XOOM refusing to boot any further. Fear not, you are only a few clicks away from finding your way back into recovery or fastboot goodness.


Turn your XOOM off
Press Power to turn your XOOM back on
When the Motorola Dual Core boot screen appears tap Volume Down repeatedly until "Android Recovery" is displayed
Press Volume Up to enter Recovery

You can also choose from Fastboot protocol support and RSD mode by using the same method but instead selecting their respective menu prompts.

Note:
If your XOOM is caught in bootloops or you find yourself stuck in RSD mode or Fastboot Protocol support you can hardware reboot your XOOM by pressing and holding Volume Up + Power until the tablet reboots (usually a few seconds but could be longer).


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Normally just wait 3-5 seconds after the dual core screen and then press down for recovery. And then you might need to hard reboot using the power and volume+. I know this guide will save some people from panicking.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Didn't remember how to do this.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Just tried to flash a new rom and when I went to reboot it hung at the dual core logo, tried this and I only have options for fastboot rsd and nvflash. Please help!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

